# Burton AK Tech Gloves



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Not warm 
I have a black pair from a few years ago and wear them to work 
Can't imagine them on the hill

I do have ak clutch , guide and hover mitts
All excellent


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

BFBF said:


> Not warm
> I have a black pair from a few years ago and wear them to work
> Can't imagine them on the hill
> 
> ...


I don't suffer too much from cold hands, and in the Level Fly i always got my hand sweaty...
You think they won't be enough to ride? :embarrased1:


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

I have an the them. A few seasons older version. I didn't like them at all. they did not keep my hands warm... For the money I just wasn't happy. 

I love my Quicksilver Travis Rice Square Mitts.. I bought 3 pairs of them. best gloves I have had... 

Travis Rice Gloves - Quiksilver Square Mitts - The-House.com


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

fr0z1k said:


> Are they any good? Are they waterproof enough? Keep the hands warm enough?
> [/IMG]


Are they any good? Yes, Burton AK is made, in my experience, to the highest quality and standards and generally speaking - AK gear functions as advertised.

Are they warm enough? Well, even Burton themselves advertise these particular gloves for 'warmer' conditions, so I'd say if you're looking for a 'warm' glove, these may not be for you. Luckily, Burton make several other gloves/mitts in the AK range that are intended for 'cold' conditions. I'd have a look at those other models if you need something for colder conditions.


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

PlanB said:


> Are they any good? Yes, Burton AK is made, in my experience, to the highest quality and standards and generally speaking - AK gear functions as advertised.
> 
> Are they warm enough? Well, even Burton themselves advertise these particular gloves for 'warmer' conditions, so I'd say if you're looking for a 'warm' glove, these may not be for you. Luckily, Burton make several other gloves/mitts in the AK range that are intended for 'cold' conditions. I'd have a look at those other models if you need something for colder conditions.


1. I don't use mitts, they aren't comfortable for me 
2. What would u consider as cold conditions? Blizzards or just really low temp (under what temp?)?


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

fr0z1k said:


> 2. What would u consider as cold conditions? Blizzards or just really low temp (under what temp?)?


Everyone's concept of 'cold' is different I suppose. Myself, I consider temperature at or below about -12 or -15°C to be cold, considering you have to add onto that the wind factor while you are riding. 

For those temperatures I use the DaKine Titan glove which i find is sufficient. 

Anything much warmer I can pretty much use my Burton Park glove. 

Good luck finding the right one for you, I know it can be frustrating.


----------



## Loki (Mar 6, 2015)

Try a pair of Hestra or Level XCR super pipe?


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

PlanB said:


> Everyone's concept of 'cold' is different I suppose. Myself, I consider temperature at or below about -12 or -15°C to be cold, considering you have to add onto that the wind factor while you are riding.
> 
> For those temperatures I use the DaKine Titan glove which i find is sufficient.
> 
> ...


I don't ride at lower temps than -5 most of the time, although as i see this season it will be around -12 



Loki said:


> Try a pair of Hestra or Level XCR super pipe?


I don't have a huge selection of gloves in my country, i haven't seen those...


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

I have the leather version of these and they are my go-to glove all season long, especially when it's colder. maybe throw an extra liner underneath when it drops to the negatives here.


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

Just wanted to let you know that in the end i decided to go for those gloves, i wasn't called with them even in -10 (but maybe it is just me)...
They are very comfortable, and for me warm enough and i didn't sweat inside of them.
The only issue with them is the zip lock on the side, if you don't close it completely and cover the gloves with your jacket you will grab some snow into the gloves.
But all in all i highly recommend those gloves for people who don't suffer too much from cold hands.


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

I had a pair and they're sweet but are more of an around town, shoveling snow type of glove. Not warm enough for on the hill.


----------

